
What Tech Skills Are Hot [React, Cloud] or Not [Linux, Tableau] (2017) - indigodaddy
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/tech-careers/what-tech-skills-are-hot-react-cloud-or-not-linux-tableau
======
bdcravens
Sounds more like what keywords, rather than words, are hot. I'm interested in
how many who have "cloud" skills don't have strong Linux skills.

~~~
scarface74
Raises hand.

Why are Linux skills a prerequisite for knowing AWS? Sure everything runs on
Linux but the services themselves are managed and if you're going the
serverless route or using Beanstalk you never need to know anything about
Linux.

Eventually I want to learn Linux only because in AWS the Windows Tax is real
for EC2 instances and they charge by the hour for instances instead of per
second billing like they do for Linux - meaning you have to be real careful
about autoscaling policies.

~~~
bdcravens
> Why are Linux skills a prerequisite for knowing AWS?

There are certainly a lot of parts of AWS you never use Linux, but I don't
think you'd be qualified for a (more than junior) role where AWS was listed as
a requirement. (In the same sense of being a web developer but not knowing
Javascript, or being a Rails developer and not knowing SQL - you can get some
of your job done, but not 100% of it)

Though AWS's marketing may imply otherwise, I think you'll find things like
Lambda aren't the dominant use of AWS; I believe (no real statistics to back
this up) the majority of AWS is still traditional workloads on EC2. And on
EC2, according to [https://www.zdnet.com/article/ubuntu-linux-continues-to-
rule...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/ubuntu-linux-continues-to-rule-the-
cloud/), about 90% of EC2 instances are running Linux. (it's a bit of an older
article, but the tool they reference to show platform usage is throwing an
error right now)

~~~
scarface74
There are multiple parts to using AWS:

\- net ops - creating VPCs, security groups, load balancers, RDS instances,
etc. You either do that through the AWS console (I wouldn't except for quick
testing), the AWS CLI, CloudFormation (a yml file) or a scripting language -
no Linux requirement.

\- devops: Using CodePipeline the build step you either use the build agent on
an EC2 instance (which could be Windows) or one of the prebuilt Linux Docker
containers for the codebase you are using. Most of the time the command line
that you use isn't any different between Windows and Linux. I did have to run
apt-get to download zip.

For simpler scenarios you can use Beanstalk with Windows/IIS or Linux.

Development - if you are developing on an EC2 instance and you're developing
Windows software, why do you need Linux if you're using a Windows instance?
Even if you're using a pre instance launch script (UserData) if you're using
Windows, you can use regular Windows commands or Powershell.

If you're using AWS services like RDS, DynamoDB, Redshift, ElasticSearch, etc.
You need to know how to use those specific tools but you don't have access to
the underlying operating system anyway.

For programs that must run on Linux like when using Lambda, you can run Linux
shell commands but you usually don't need to.

The one wrinkle I've run into developing on Windows and deploying to Lambda
with Python is C based Python modules. You can't just bundle the Windows
versions in a zip file. I use Code Build anyway for that and my yml file
imports the Linux versions and created the deployment zip file.

------
yarbi
Mandarin? That seems pretty random. I mean, I can speak and read it, but I
have never put that on a resume for a programming job. It's just not all that
relevant.

~~~
magnusdeus123
[https://medium.com/@GoBomberbot/languages-of-the-future-
mand...](https://medium.com/@GoBomberbot/languages-of-the-future-mandarin-vs-
javascript-d3eb158ad7db)

------
ShardPhoenix
Such large swings in basic things like "Mandarin" make me doubt the quality of
the data.

